# Fiat 2.8JTD Ducato Workshop Manual



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, HELP!

I am trying to get hold of a workshop manual in any form, CD, DVD or Book on Fiat 2.8 JTD base vehicle 2004 model. I hope to carry out a lot of the servicing myself when we are full timing. Should have plenty of time as not working any more, building kit cars or cleaning motorbikes.

Would be very grateful if anyone could give me any information on where or how I could get this. Have not had any luck at my local Fiat dealer in Canterbury.

STEVE.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Hi teensvan pm me and I will be able to help you out


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Ok so there are a few people that want a cd. Anybody else need one please pm me. 2.0,2.3 & 2.8 JTD engines


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

After reading gaspode's reply to another enquiry about Fiat Ducato manuals on cd I realise that my price is too high and will refund £1.00 all those that have asked for copies


----------

